# Problems with images



## IC_ (Mar 19, 2019)

I’m having problems with some images like profile pictures or emotes not always loading and instead displaying an empty square or text like in the attached pictures. Everything was normal a few weeks ago and I didn’t change or update anything in my web browsers. Does anyone else have these issues or is there something wrong with my web browser or internet connection?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 19, 2019)

Extrasklep said:


> I’m having problems with some images like profile pictures or emotes not always loading and instead displaying an empty square or text like in the attached pictures. Everything was normal a few weeks ago and I didn’t change or update anything in my web browsers. Does anyone else have these issues or is there something wrong with my web browser or internet connection?


I had this issue on my phone the other day. I fixed it by restarting my entire phone


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 19, 2019)

Yep i have been trying to change my profile pic for over a week with no luck. Every time it says its uploaded the pic but the old one remains. Have tried different pictures and different browsers using two different phones and a laptop none of them are changing my profile pic.


----------



## Costello (Mar 20, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Yep i have been trying to change my profile pic for over a week with no luck. Every time it says its uploaded the pic but the old one remains. Have tried different pictures and different browsers using two different phones and a laptop none of them are changing my profile pic.


whoops... try changing it again now?



Extrasklep said:


> I’m having problems with some images like profile pictures or emotes not always loading and instead displaying an empty square or text like in the attached pictures. Everything was normal a few weeks ago and I didn’t change or update anything in my web browsers. Does anyone else have these issues or is there something wrong with my web browser or internet connection?


I dont know why this is happening. Do you have any way to get the source URL for the image, copy it, load it in your browser and see what error your browser is giving you?


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 20, 2019)

Costello said:


> whoops... try changing it again now?


Yep it's changed now thanks.


----------



## IC_ (Mar 20, 2019)

I tried opening an image in a new tab and I got this long URL


Spoiler



https://gbatemp.b-cdn.net/data/avat...2?1550418772?1550418772?1550418772?1550418772


The URL won't load in my browser and instead I just get a blank white page


----------



## Quantumcat (Mar 22, 2019)

I also see issues with emoticons. Not sure if related.


----------



## Chary (Mar 22, 2019)

The pictures in the box arent loading for the text edit icons.


----------



## Quantumcat (Mar 22, 2019)

Chary said:


> The pictures in the box arent loading for the text edit icons.
> 
> View attachment 161662


Charge your phone


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 22, 2019)

I have another problem and that is with alerts. The top alert is always missing the persons avatar and their name is shown twice.


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Mar 22, 2019)

I'm getting the same bug



And avatars aren't even loading for me 
I wasnt able to post this even without opening it in a private window


----------



## Chary (Mar 22, 2019)

The whole site has randomly decided to have bold text now??


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 22, 2019)

Chary said:


> View attachment 161713
> The whole site has randomly decided to have bold text now??


That isn't just bold text, that looks like a completely different font


----------



## IC_ (Mar 22, 2019)

I have the bold text too but not everywhere


----------



## Costello (Mar 24, 2019)

just some issues with the CDN we recently set up. I sorted that out yesterday morning, if you still have issues try a cache refresh.

regarding the mobile smiley thingy, this is weird, I also get that kind of border on smileys but I actually have no idea how to debug or solve this.
If anyone wants to lend a hand please feel free to give pointers!


----------



## peteruk (Mar 24, 2019)

Costello said:


> just some issues with the CDN we recently set up. I sorted that out yesterday morning, if you still have issues try a cache refresh.
> 
> regarding the mobile smiley thingy, this is weird, I also get that kind of border on smileys but I actually have no idea how to debug or solve this.
> If anyone wants to lend a hand please feel free to give pointers!



Currently unable to even reply to threads, without quoting or replying to a specific reply that already exists

Will attempt clearing all cache and cookies

EDIT - all working after clearing cache and cookies with the caveat that I now need to re login to all my sites. thanks for the tip


----------



## Quantumcat (Mar 26, 2019)

Chary said:


> View attachment 161713
> The whole site has randomly decided to have bold text now??


As of the last day or two it is doing that for me too. Previously the text would be bold for a few seconds while the page loaded then go back to normal, now it isn't going back to normal.


----------



## Costello (Mar 26, 2019)

Quantumcat said:


> As of the last day or two it is doing that for me too. Previously the text would be bold for a few seconds while the page loaded then go back to normal, now it isn't going back to normal.
> 
> View attachment 162019


have you tried clearing your browser cache?


----------



## Quantumcat (Mar 26, 2019)

Costello said:


> have you tried clearing your browser cache?


Thanks! I was hesitant to because I didn't want to log into everything again, but I tried just then and I was able to just delete gbatemp data and not data for other sites. And it did fix the issue. If anyone else is using iOS, do this:

Open the Settings app
Scroll down to Safari and tap it
Scroll down to Advanced and tap it
Tap Website Data
Tap Edit on the top right, and delete gbatemp.net
It doesn't affect any other sites and it fixes the bold problem. (I do wonder why gbatemp needs 57MB though!)


----------



## peteruk (Mar 26, 2019)

Quantumcat said:


> The! I was hesitant to because I didn't want to log into everything again, but I tried just then and I was able to just delete gbatemp data and not data for other sites. And it did fix the issue. If anyone else is using iOS, do this:
> 
> Open the Settings app
> Scroll down to Safari and tap it
> ...



I wanted to do this on Chrome Browser (win 10) but could only find the option to clear everything, it's a real pain having to log back in to everything.

I used to be able to find it but on these newer builds I couldn't for the life of me find it.

All sorted now though, just lots of re-logging in


----------



## IC_ (Mar 19, 2019)

I’m having problems with some images like profile pictures or emotes not always loading and instead displaying an empty square or text like in the attached pictures. Everything was normal a few weeks ago and I didn’t change or update anything in my web browsers. Does anyone else have these issues or is there something wrong with my web browser or internet connection?


----------



## Costello (Mar 26, 2019)

Quantumcat said:


> The! I was hesitant to because I didn't want to log into everything again, but I tried just then and I was able to just delete gbatemp data and not data for other sites. And it did fix the issue. If anyone else is using iOS, do this:
> 
> Open the Settings app
> Scroll down to Safari and tap it
> ...


actually cache size grows real fast. We have a lot of attachments, thumbnails, CSS, JS... the home page alone weighs several megabytes


----------



## Quantumcat (Mar 26, 2019)

Sorry "The" was meant to be "Thanks!", silly autocorrect


----------



## IC_ (Mar 26, 2019)

GBATemp site data is only 48 kilobytes for me


----------



## Costello (Mar 26, 2019)

Extrasklep said:


> GBATemp site data is only 48 kilobytes for me


yeah, that's when you load most elements from cache

when loading everything for the first time, this is what it looks like:





3.3 megabytes in total, 264 requests (this includes ads)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 28, 2019)

Hello.

PC is Windows 10 x64 1809 Build 17763.379
Firefox 32-bit + 64-bit  Version 66.0.2.
Pop up Blocker is de-avtivated

I have this issue about 2-3 times in the last days:



After re-loading the page its all fine again.

Thank you for reading.


----------



## Quantumcat (Apr 2, 2019)

-snip-

False alarm, deleting the site data had a delayed effect


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 2, 2019)

Great.

The TAB notification on a new message is functioning again ! Its not working for me since weeks.





*THANK YOU !!*

or who ever it fixed.


----------



## D4X (Apr 4, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Great.
> 
> The TAB notification on a new message is functioning again ! Its not working for me since weeks.
> 
> ...



Likewise! It hasn't been working for a while for me either. Nice to have it back!


----------

